

Minesweeper implemented in DCPU-16 - switz
http://0x10co.de/lqnit

======
steve19
I wish 0x10co.de and the other DCPU-16 code sharing/emulator websites had
existed when I took my first CS "systems programming" (or whatever the
introduction to CPUs and assembly was called back then). The professors
struggled to get the students enthusiastic about programming in assembly when
they were used to high level languages.

~~~
zerohp
I'm not sure how long ago you took it, but this book is probably a better
introduction than the DCPU-16 since you build the system up from gates until
you reach a high level language.

<http://www1.idc.ac.il/tecs/>

It seems like assembly programming has become the domain of the ECE department
at many schools while CS department has moved on.

~~~
dangrossman
I just went to the CS department site of the university I attended. The same
systems architecture courses I took (logic gates, to building a pipelined MIPS
CPU, to assembly programming on that CPU) are still degree requirements.

------
steeleduncan
I'm looking forward to 0x10c as much as the next hacker, but I can't help but
wonder what effect this DCPU is going to have on the gameplay experience. Is
it going to be a programming competition rather than a computer game?

~~~
AdamTReineke
Without knowing much about how the game will be played, I doubt it. Maybe at
the very highest end the marginal difference will be made by the quality of
proprietary computer programs shared between elite clans but enough public
script sharing will go on that will make it trivial for someone to be
competitive at the lower levels without knowing a line of code.

------
vyrotek
I hope people get just as excited to make things with the RasberryPi as they
do with DCPU.

~~~
axx
I hope someone builds an RasberryPi with a low-tech display (4-5") with some
kind packet manager, just to run DCPU-16 programs. :)

------
Jimmie
So, uh, how long until the novelty of writing old programs in a new framework
wears off?

edit: although that is a pretty sweet implementation

~~~
ChrisClark
By the time that novelty wears off the game should be developed enough to give
more challenges. It won't be old programs anymore but operating systems, auto-
pilots, defence systems, communication systems, combat systems, viruses,
hacking, and so on and so forth.

------
debacle
So how long before we get Minecraft implemented in DCPU-16?

~~~
tensaix2j
I would love to see the reverse, DCPU-16 in Minecraft.

~~~
Natsu
If anyone has that kind of time, it's very possible, though running it might
well lag the hell out of your computer. You should be able to find all of the
necessary information here:

<http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Redstone_Circuits>

<http://sybreon.github.com/dcpu16/>

<http://www.0x10c.com/doc/dcpu-16.txt>

------
rhdoenges
wait when did DCPU-16 get a framebuffer/higher-res graphics?

~~~
GuiA
Never, it's community implemented conventions right now (that Notch will
probably forcefully have to integrate)

~~~
Twisol
The bitmapped fonts were actually discovered via a leak of the 0x10c code.
We'd certainly thought of it before then, but the leak was what sparked the
implementation. This version of Minesweeper appears to overwrite the default
font with its own custom graphics.

------
mappum
I'm so happy you hackernews people like 0x10code (it's my site) :D

~~~
Aissen
Now it doesn't seem to be reachable.

------
superchink
If you win, all subsequent games only have a single mine.

~~~
burgerbrain
Maybe he fixed this, but this doesn't seem to be the case as I am playing it
right now.

~~~
sakai
I'm having the same thing... and it shouldn't be the browser in this case...

~~~
burgerbrain
Weird. I just won it three times in a row without that happening. How
reproducible is it for you?

------
sakai
Odd bug -- when I lose the game and then hit enter to replay, every map only
has a single mine. :(

Otherwise awesome.

------
platz
The best part is the 'glasses falling' intro (ok, maybe not the best part, but
a good one).

------
zerostar07
Off topic, 0x10co.de looks like it's gonna be a big hit app store.

------
prezjordan
How does the DCPU-16 differ from other assembly languages?

------
aiscott
It warms my heart to see so many get excited about "bare metal" low level
implementation.

~~~
toolxxx
bare metal?

